# Any Dr. Z lovers (or haters) in the crowd?



## gtrshow (Nov 6, 2006)

I briefly owned a Dr. Z back around '95 (I think it was a MAZ), and found it cold, hard and lifeless. Maybe it was just that particular amp, or the way my ears were tuned at the time (I was a dyed in the wool Fender guy), but the experience coloured my opinion of Z's since.

I recently took a Carmen Ghia head in trade from a fellow forumite (thanks ampaholic!), and dug the amp so much that it set me on a major Z kick. I've been auditioning a Z-28 and Route 66 in the last couple of weeks, and have come to appreciate the immediacy of attack and midrange focus that both amps share (the Ghia is spongier and slightly scooped in comparison). The Z-28, in particular, is killer! I'm really beginning to understand the fanatical devotion that many folks have towards Z's.

I'd be interested in hearing _your_ experiences and impressions of Z amps, both good and bad.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've had a MAZ jr 2x10 for about 10 years now. I still love it as much as when I first bought it. I have also owned a Rt 66 (nice amp but too loud for my home use) and a Carmen Ghia (liked it, but liked the Maz better). I'm not a fanatic by any means I think he builds great amps for the money.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I think the good Dr's stuff is in general VERY good. Hand made/wired goodness
for a very reasonable price !!!!
I've had a few models and always liked them. REALLY loved the Maz GT !!!!
cheers
pete


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

*Not Happy*

I wasn't happy with his customer service. I bought a new Maz18 Jr head that stank and made people sick (literally). The "good Dr" refused to believe it to be an issue. Had about 3 seconds for me to discuss. Good thing L&M stood behind the sale.

Haven't been interested in Dr Z's ever since.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gtrshow, just how close to ottawa?

I'd love to try out a Dr. Z.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I've owned a bunch over the years, a Maz 18 NR, a Carmen Ghia, a Z28 and a Route 66. All very good amps, great tone and reliability. I also have a Dr. Z 112 Celestion Gold cab that I like a lot.

The Route 66 is probably my favorite, with the Maz a close second.

I really like the simplicity of his amps, hard to get a bad tone out of them. 

As far as the customer service, I've never had any issues at all. I've had a couple of minor issues, bad tubes, loose sockets that the doc was nice enough to troubleshoot via email. NO major issues with any of my Z amps so far.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

owned: Mini Z head...... excellent amp, I wish I still had it, but I needed some quick cash and sold it at a very good price.... would buy again


currently have Z-28 head, and a Dr Z convertible 2x10 cab.... excellent tone

I will buy a Carmen Ghia combo later this year


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Budda said:


> gtrshow, just how close to ottawa?


The only hills around here I can think of are these. Otherwise it's pretty flat around here...


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

First time user of Dr Z (Z28, you may have seen my other thread) - i'm insanely happy with my new purchase.


----------



## gtrshow (Nov 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> gtrshow, just how close to ottawa?
> 
> I'd love to try out a Dr. Z.





iaresee said:


> The only hills around here I can think of are these. Otherwise it's pretty flat around here...


Oops, overlooked the original question... Just across the river from Ottawa. You're welcome to try the Z's anytime. They also have an assortment at Lauzon Music here in town.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

A few years back I bought a new Maz 38 head on the advice of a friend. Wasn't floored by the tone by any means but I kept it for a few months just to work with it. After the first week or so it started kind of popping and crackling every now and then. I figured it was a tube. I switched tubes but it was intermittent so I couldn't tell right off the bat.
Within a couple of hours it started again. I switched tubes 4 times within 2 weeks, every time the popping happened again within a short period. 
I took it back to the store and after checking it I was told "we can't find anything, it's probably the tubes".
By the way, I tried those same tubes in 3 other amps I own and there was no noise or issues whatsoever.
I finally phoned Dr. Z to see if I could return the chasis to him for servicing and his response was "it's the tubes" end of conversation.
You'd think I got the a...hole out of surgery.
I offed the head and wouldn't touch another Z product.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've owned a Maz 38 combo a maz 38 head with a DrZ closed back cab a Carmen Ghia and presently own a Dr Z Stangray head and a 2X12 open back with Celestion Blues. The previous Z's I've owned were excellent amps. They weren't quite exactly what I was looking for. The Stangray is. Its an amazing amp. I've thought about selling it once but I kicked my self for even thinking about it. I also have the new outboard zverb reverb tank that is simply amazing. Beat my Fender 63 reissue in all ways.
As for customer service. I can be quite particular and very annoying dealing with customer service. The good Dr him self is amazing at customer service and always emailed me the same day or next day when asked a question or would get on the phone with me him self. He'd spend quite a bit of time on the phone helping answering my questions. Even though I ordered from L&M I always emailed them or called them on the phone asking how long my order would be or has it left yet. They always told me the order status and were very helpful. Usually emails were answered by Brent but on the phone I'd get Mike Zaite (Dr Z)
I've played through but not owned a Prescription Extra strength, MiniZ and a Maz 18. All very good amps. There is a lot of value in Z amps. I admit they are not for everyone.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Slidewinder said:


> A few years back I bought a new Maz 38 head on the advice of a friend. Wasn't floored by the tone by any means but I kept it for a few months just to work with it. After the first week or so it started kind of popping and crackling every now and then. I figured it was a tube. I switched tubes but it was intermittent so I couldn't tell right off the bat.
> Within a couple of hours it started again. I switched tubes 4 times within 2 weeks, every time the popping happened again within a short period.
> I took it back to the store and after checking it I was told "we can't find anything, it's probably the tubes".
> By the way, I tried those same tubes in 3 other amps I own and there was no noise or issues whatsoever.
> ...


Its strange how there are some that get a completely different reaction then others. Do you think he just liked me better?:smile:
I had issues with my Maz38 reverb head and issues with my Stangray. Both were easily solved with either the Dr Z community or talking with Dr Z him self. I've called just to talk about other non issues but just for information and he's never made me feel like I'm intruding.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I've called just to talk about other non issues but just for information and he's never made me feel like I'm intruding.


Yeah, same here. 

Strange how people's experiences are so different.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I forgot about a weird expereience with a Dr Z Prescription amp I owned (not mentioned earlier because I literally forgot about it). I bought it on a whim for a good price while I was on the hunt for an AC30 type amp. Well, before I even received it I had found an AC30 HWH so didn't really give it much time. In fact I hated it when I first got it as it had some scratchy pots and noise issues. It sat around for a few years and I finally put it up for sale at a bargain basement price knowing full well it didn't sound that good. Someone here on this forum bought it (sorry, I forget who) but before I sold it I cleaned up the tube sockets and pots a bit and damned if it didn't sound fantastic. I wish I'd given it more time.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Its strange how there are some that get a completely different reaction then others. Do you think he just liked me better?:smile:
> I had issues with my Maz38 reverb head and issues with my Stangray. Both were easily solved with either the Dr Z community or talking with Dr Z him self. I've called just to talk about other non issues but just for information and he's never made me feel like I'm intruding.


When I first got my Maz Jr I found the reverb to be a bit noisey. I sent Mike an E mail and he resonded with several possible solutions and even sent me a couple resistors to change out along with a wiring diagram. The guy went out of his way to make sure I was happy. I am a basement playing geek who he doesn't need to give the time of day to, but he bent over backwards trying to help me.

I have a feeling that with his success he might get a little tired and stressed at times and may come accross as a pr*ck, but I will never forget how nice he was to me back when he was starting out.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

+1 for the good Dr. ES335 - Route 66 - Greenbacks, killer old school tone.....


----------



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

I've owned my Maz Jr. 2 x 10 NR for about 4 years now and I love it so much that I'm having a hard time finding a back-up amp sound I can afford and like.

I retubed with a set of JJ's and everytime I play it I have turn around and say thanks for another great sounding show. I've tried the Fender low watt DRRI, Blues JR and Fender Blues deluxe as well as a few Traynor models (20 and 40 watt) and the only one I wish I had of bought for a sidekick is the Traynor YVC 15, which sadly is out of production and hard to find.


My Z rocks!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

zdogma said:


> I've owned a bunch over the years, a Maz 18 NR, a Carmen Ghia, a Z28 and a Route 66. All very good amps, great tone and reliability. I also have a Dr. Z 112 Celestion Gold cab that I like a lot.
> 
> The Route 66 is probably my favorite, with the Maz a close second.
> 
> ...


Traded my old Maz Jr. NR to zdogma last year. The ONLY reason I gave the amp up is because I needed enough wattage to be loud and clean against a very powerful drummer. Awesome amp. Sounded like a smaller Hiwatt. If it wasn't for having different needs in my band, I would have never given it up. I love those Zs.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> When I first got my Maz Jr I found the reverb to be a bit noisey. I sent Mike an E mail and he resonded with several possible solutions and even sent me a couple resistors to change out along with a wiring diagram. The guy went out of his way to make sure I was happy. I am a basement playing geek who he doesn't need to give the time of day to, but he bent over backwards trying to help me.
> 
> I have a feeling that with his success he might get a little tired and stressed at times and may come accross as a pr*ck, but I will never forget how nice he was to me back when he was starting out.


And that will go for all the high end boutique type guys. Mark Bair, Ted Weber. These guys are passionate about what they do. Its not a mass produced product from China. These guys want to make a mark on the world with their product. whether your playing the ACC or your basement they want you to sound good.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

TeleZee said:


> I've owned my Maz Jr. 2 x 10 NR for about 4 years now and I love it so much that I'm having a hard time finding a back-up amp sound I can afford and like.



I was exactly in your boat. I was looking for something as a back up and a different sound. I went through a few different Z's but as they were all EL84 there wasn't enough difference for me. I found my back up in a Victoria Victorilux. These are also amazing amps.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Traded my old Maz Jr. NR to zdogma last year. The ONLY reason I gave the amp up is because I needed enough wattage to be loud and clean against a very powerful drummer. Awesome amp. Sounded like a smaller Hiwatt. If it wasn't for having different needs in my band, I would have never given it up. I love those Zs.



Did you go to the Maz 38? The Maz 38 and closed back 2X12 Dr Z cab and you'd give any powerful loud drummer a run for their money. I had to get rid of that rig because I couldn't use it anywhere. My Gawd what a thump though.
I used it in the studio. I placed the cab in a booth 20 feet away behind 2 closed door and had a speaker cable running to the head in a separate booth. Then just cranked it. 
If I did more studio work I'd probably pick up a Carmen Ghia head again.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Did you go to the Maz 38? The Maz 38 and closed back 2X12 Dr Z cab and you'd give any powerful loud drummer a run for their money. I had to get rid of that rig because I couldn't use it anywhere. My Gawd what a thump though.
> I used it in the studio. I placed the cab in a booth 20 feet away behind 2 closed door and had a speaker cable running to the head in a separate booth. Then just cranked it.
> If I did more studio work I'd probably pick up a Carmen Ghia head again.



If a Maz Sr. came up on offer when I was looking to trade, I would have jumped on it. Still, I'm very happy with the Bumbox Lead 50 head I got in the deal. It's like the biggest sounding Plexi ever made. I used the extra cash from zdogma to make up the price difference between the amps on a nice vintage style Avatar 1x12 cab to complete the rig.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> I'm very happy with the Bumbox Lead 50 head I got in the deal. It's like the biggest sounding Plexi ever made. I used the extra cash from zdogma to make up the price difference between the amps on a nice vintage style Avatar 1x12 cab to complete the rig.


That was a COOL amp. Did you ever retolex it?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

zdogma said:


> That was a COOL amp. Did you ever retolex it?


Haha. I literally sent the email to Tim Dudley at SuperFuzz audio asking about retolexing today.


----------



## Mark N (Feb 8, 2006)

I bought my Maz 18 Jr NR 112 from zdogma....I can't even begin to tell you how happy I am with this little tone MONSTER!!! It is sweet. The best amp I have ever owned bar none! Great tones with the tele and you can really use it for just about any style you want....very very versatile and super loud for 18 watts! I am now a "boutique" snob if ya wanna call it that....I will not go to anything else


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've owned a Dr Z Maz Jr for four years now and it's definately a keeper. 

It's one powerful 18 watter that really cuts through the mix.

I'm very curious about the Dr Z Remedy!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Just tried my first Z today. Got me a Carmen Ghia head in a trade and it is awesome! It really makes my 3 different guitars (LP, tele and strat) sound they way they should. I also have a plexi which is nice, but I find makes my tele sound muddy, but not the Ghia. This is a keeper. I am using a 2x12 cab with g12m heritage speakers, and it is still quite chimey. I can only imagine what it will be like when I put an alnico blue in there.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Mark N said:


> I bought my Maz 18 Jr NR 112 from zdogma....I can't even begin to tell you how happy I am with this little tone MONSTER!!! It is sweet. The best amp I have ever owned bar none! Great tones with the tele and you can really use it for just about any style you want....very very versatile and super loud for 18 watts! I am now a "boutique" snob if ya wanna call it that....I will not go to anything else


Haha. That's my old one I think. Black and tan, right. I bought it new. Phenomenal amp. If I didn't need more clean headroom in my band, it would have never gone. Really amazing piece of kit there.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Haha. That's my old one I think. Black and tan, right. I bought it new. Phenomenal amp. If I didn't need more clean headroom in my band, it would have never gone. Really amazing piece of kit there.


Yep, that was what I had to give up to get the Slant 6V. It is a great amp.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Just tried my first Z today. Got me a Carmen Ghia head in a trade and it is awesome! It really makes my 3 different guitars (LP, tele and strat) sound they way they should. I also have a plexi which is nice, but I find makes my tele sound muddy, but not the Ghia. This is a keeper. I am using a 2x12 cab with g12m heritage speakers, and it is still quite chimey. I can only imagine what it will be like when I put an alnico blue in there.


Great amp, Pickslide. Congrats.


----------



## montreal (Mar 25, 2008)

*Dr. Z kt45*

I plugged in my KT45 tonight for the first time in ages. Awesome amp....sadly it's much too loud for me, even though it's only about 50 watts...instant Live At Leeds...this coming from the guy who couldn't play without 3 SuperLeads once upon a time. My Z Kt45 works as well as the day I bought it so I've never had to deal with their service dept. 
I always liked their other amps that I've tried and they were not outrageously overpriced like some of the other boutique amps out there.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Great amps but WOW are they loud!

I think a stang ray can knock an elephant over at 10 meters......


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I am using a Ho Attenuator with the Ghia and my plexi and it works great. I do not notice much of a difference in tone at all. I also use a treble boost to, well, boost the tone too...love it!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

My new 'rig'


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've had several Z's over the years and will always regret selling my Maz 38's. Those Z's are so addictive the value is out of this world you just keep wanting more. I had at one time or another:

2 Maz 38 heads running in stereo
Maz 18 112
Galaxie 112
KT 45

My least fav was the KT45, a little too sterile for me. I was and still am a huge fan, I even corresponded with the good Doc several times before they got really big. I've been really tempted to pick up the 112 Maz38 in the emporium for a while now..


----------



## ghiastrat (Sep 17, 2008)

Lot's of love here... the Ghia has been my main amp for some time now...


----------

